# Philosophy - Amazing Grace



## Vicky88 (Mar 26, 2006)

Has anyone tried this scent? I got a free sample in with Shadestick I bough on LJ and I adore it! It's so sweet and gentle smelling.

I really want to get a full size bottle now.

I'm using Stella by Stella McCartney and Glow by J.Lo at the moment but I'm getting a bit sick of them lol.


----------



## user3 (Mar 27, 2006)

Here you can find  a comments about Amazing Grace in the following thread. It's not much but it's something to read for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Amazing Grace


I personally adore Amazing Grace. It's the best clean smelling fragrance I've ever tried. I panic when I start to get low.
I've bought at least 4 bottles in the past 2 years. So far I've managed to always get the one with glitter in it but I am sure they make that anymore but I settle for a non-glittery one. It's the fresh smell that I love most! I find If I want the smell to be stronger and last longer I just layer it with the lotion.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

Oo, thanks for that link.


----------



## user3 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Oo, thanks for that link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem. It's not all about amazing grace but I figured it give you some reading until other people comment as I know many people love AG!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

I adore Amazing Grace also, but haven't got the EDT. I do have the body gloss that you can spray on, and that lasts on me for ages, it's more...'sexual' than the 3-in-1 and the EDT (I have tried it) but I rather prefer that...hope you don't mind me saying that.

I mean 'pungent' in that heady orchid kind of way, the jasmine is more obvious. Love it for sultry summer evenings. Sigh!

P.S. I've been through countless bottles of the 3-in-1 (16oz) of AG and it ain't cheap over here. I've also got the hair conditioner, olive oil scrub, firming body lotion, have had the salt scrub...getting an idea of how much I love this??? Still a few more AG things to try too!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

I just got a 2 oz bottle of it and I'm really enjoying it on my first few days of wearing it... it's not typical for me but it's still great.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I just got a 2 oz bottle of it and I'm really enjoying it on my first few days of wearing it... it's not typical for me but it's still great._

 
A lot of people complain that it's not really strong-scented enough for them, but that's actually why I love it so much.


----------

